# Punk Rock Top 5



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Guys, list your top 5 punk records, any style, pop-punk, skate, hardcore ect... or even a mix of the genres!

Been feeling the need for some high-speed sing-a-long stuff and wondered what you guys recomend 

Mine, in no order...

1) Blink182 - Dude Ranch
2) NOFX - So Long...
3) Rancid - Rancid (the black cover one)
4) Bad Religion - Recipe For Hate
5) Comeback Kid - Wake The Dead

To be fair, I'd prob make a different list tomorrow, but they have been annoying my neighbours most today 

Over to you guys!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not a big punk fan but I did enjoy Rancid's '..And Out Come the Wolves' and 'Indestructable'.


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't give a top 5! It's impossible for me 

here are a just a few of my faves though
Youth of Today - 1st 2 albums
Gorilla Biscuits - 1st EP
Project X - 1st (and only??) EP
Judge - 1st EP
Exploited - Barmy Army 
Blitz (more oi than punk/hc) Someone's gonna Die tonight
Blitz - Razors in the Night
Electro Hippies - Sheep
Napalm Death - You Suffer


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmmm
Sex Pistols, Stanglers and Clash for me really - anything by these guys


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Sex Pistols - Holiday In The Sun
Stiff Little Fingers - Tin Soldiers
Angelic Upstarts - I'm an Upstart
The Dead Kennedys - Holiday In Cambodia
Stiff Little Fingers - Alternative Ulster

The Macc Lads - Beer and Sex and Chips and Gravy :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## j03y-1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Sex Pistols.I did you no wrong The Clash. Train in vain Slaughter & the dogs. You ready now S.L.F. Barbed wire love X ray spex. germ free addlescents


----------



## fiend (Nov 29, 2009)

Russ_C said:


> I can't give a top 5! It's impossible for me
> 
> here are a just a few of my faves though
> Youth of Today - 1st 2 albums
> ...


All those are awesome albums! Especially the Project X ep :thumb:


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

fiend said:


> All those are awesome albums! Especially the Project X ep :thumb:


You don't know how hard it was for me to get that 7" when it came out!! I believe there were only 500 orginally pressed. I got one! 

Nice to see that there are a few on here who appreciate proper music too.

Dead Kennedys - deffo a few classics... fantastic live
I'm an Upstart - awesome - Think I have it on Green Vinyl (were they all green vinyl)?
X-ray Spex - Did they do Oh Bondage up yours?? great song that.


----------



## fiend (Nov 29, 2009)

Russ_C said:


> You don't know how hard it was for me to get that 7" when it came out!! I believe there were only 500 orginally pressed. I got one!
> 
> Nice to see that there are a few on here who appreciate proper music too.
> 
> ...


You have an original? 

Would love to see a picture, do you have many other hardcore records?

I have the repress that was released a few years ago, along with the schism fanzine book.


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes I have the original and most of the first Revelation EP's as I was in the scene at the time. They are boxed up in the loft but I might dig them out one day. I have hundreds of records... NYHC/JAP/UK. How long have you been 'in the scene' ?


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Sex Pistols - any song from Never mind the ********.
Sid Vicious - My way :thumb:
Richard Hell & The Voidoids - any song from Blank Generation
The Stranglers - Something better change
Iggy and The Stooges - Lust for life


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice thread
Mine is similar to Hair Bear's

Dead Kennedys - Holiday in Cambodia
Stiff Little Fingers - Alternative Ulster
The Damned - Neat, Neat, Neat
The Ramones - Sheena is a punk rocker
The Buzz****s - Ever fallen in love

Though not hardcore punk perhaps?

Mand


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

hmmm

Refused - The Shape Of Punk To Come
The Locust - Plague Soundscapes


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

NOFX - The Decline (plus pretty much everything else they've done)
Conflict - Increase the Pressure / The Ungovernable Force
Propaghandi - How to Clean Everything / Todays Empires Tomorrows Ashes
Discharge - Hear Nothing, See Nothing Say Nothing
New Model Army - Radio Sessions 83-84 (well it's kind of punk...)


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

geert dr said:


> Sex Pistols - any song from Never mind the ********.
> Sid Vicious - My way :thumb:
> Richard Hell & The Voidoids - any song from Blank Generation
> The Stranglers - Something better change
> Iggy and The Stooges - Lust for life


Lust for Life happened after Iggy and the Stooges broke up in 74, it was one of Iggy's solo albums. Glad to see a bit of Richard Hell up there though!

Anyways, mine are:

Iggy and the Stooges - Raw Power
MC5 - Kick Out The Jams
Johnny Thunders - So Alone
The Stooges - Fun House
New York Dolls - Rock n Roll
Ramones - The Anthology


----------



## fiend (Nov 29, 2009)

Russ_C said:


> Yes I have the original and most of the first Revelation EP's as I was in the scene at the time. They are boxed up in the loft but I might dig them out one day. I have hundreds of records... NYHC/JAP/UK. How long have you been 'in the scene' ?


Oh awesome, sounds like you have records that I dream of owning! Some of the best records came from Rev.

Ive been into the scene for maybe 6 years now, I'm only 21.. got into punk/hardcore when I was around 14/15ish. Have a small record collection.. that keeps on growing.


----------

